# Atlas/Dake 3A1 Arbor Press



## Uglydog (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks to my friend Dave Smith HM Member and active participant.
I now have a very large arbor press.

It needs some help. But, is doable.

Does anyone have an Atlas/Dake 3A or 3A1? She a 5ton ratcheting press, please note the attached Atlas catalog pages. 

Be careful, should you choose to respond, then I will request that you take some pics of specific parts.
If you want to be really helpful I will ask you to take measurements so that I might duplicate them exactly.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Vince (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't know if you still need any help with the Arbor press but I have a Dake 3A1.
Vince


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 18, 2014)

Vince said:


> Don't know if you still need any help with the Arbor press but I have a Dake 3A1.
> Vince



Thanks for asking.
I ended purchasing a pawl from Dake.
They were very easy to work with, shipped promptly and fit well!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 18, 2014)

Daryl--did you make a ram for the press yet?(maybe on your shaper) and were the pinion teeth still good?----was wondering how you were coming with the restore---Dave    :thinking:


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 18, 2014)

Daryl,

The next time that you talk to someone at Dake, ask them how it happens that they are still in business.  Did Clausing spin them off?  Just curious.

Robert D.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 18, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> Daryl--did you make a ram for the press yet?(maybe on your shaper) and were the pinion teeth still good?----was wondering how you were coming with the restore---Dave    :thinking:




The rack is done. Did her on the Cincy Vertical Mill.
The spindle is gorgeous.
Buffed and painted bright blue.
I'm working on turning a spoked handwheel out of 2024 aluminum.
She's mounted to 400 pound table.

I'll be posting some pics on HM when I complete the handwheel.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Vince (Nov 19, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Thanks for asking.
> I ended purchasing a pawl from Dake.
> They were very easy to work with, shipped promptly and fit well!
> 
> ...



Good deal.


----------

